# Cashing A Cheque



## giardiniera (15 May 2008)

Hi, 
Is it possible to walk into a bank and cash a cheque anymore. I have a cheque issued by ulster bank i'm wondering if i walk into an ulster bank branch and ask them to cash it will they or will they insist it be paid into an account. The cheque is made out to Cash. 
I've been on the phone to ulster bank and they couldn't actually give me an answer. 
Basically what i'd like to know is if i go to any ulster bank will they cash it or do i have to go to the branch it was issued from or does it have to be lodged to an account.


----------



## Dearg Doom (15 May 2008)

I think the best you can expect is that they lodge it to your account, clear the funds temporarily until such time as the cheque clears and withdraw the funds from your account immediately. If the cheque bounces, they can then withdraw the funds from your account along with a unpaid lodgement item fee.


----------



## Bank Manager (15 May 2008)

The only bank/branch that will cash the cheque will be the UB branch on which the cheque is drawn (bring id with you if you aren't a customer there).

If that's not a feasible option you will have to lodge cheque to your account.

Regards,


BM


----------



## superdrog (15 May 2008)

Why would ID be necessary if the cheque is made out to "Cash" ?


----------



## Bank Manager (15 May 2008)

Because the bank will want to know who they've cashed the cheque for, in case there's a problem at a later date.

Regards,

BM


----------

